# homemade shanty problem (pulling thru snow)



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have one of those man-made (plywood and T-111), collapsible style shanties. I used 2 x 4s and metal conduit for the sled runners, which works really good on clean ice, but once the snow cover gets about 6-8 deep its almost impossible to pull (the front digs into the snow and stops it).

Im trying to come up with idea on how to get around this problem. Id like to just temporarily attached something to the bottom of it that could be removed when Im ready to fish. I was thinking old skis or something?? 

Anyone who has a shanty like this run into the same problem?? Any ideas or solutions?? Thanks for any help guys.

Eric


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

dude that thing sounds like it weighs about 2 1/2 tons. take the 2 by 4's off and use 1 by 4 or just put it on a sled


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

also, you might want to shape the runners by adding a curvature to the front so that it cuts through the snow better. also, depending on the thickness of the plywoond, the overall weight may be the probelem


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the same style, 2x4's and all. We would strap it to a runner sled w/ a ratchet strap. It worked o.k., but I decided it was enough killing myself, and bought a real shanty. It's a lot easier to pull in the snow, and bigger than the 4x8 sheet of plywood. I got an Eskimo Lodge, and it is perfect for 3 people, and as much junk as you want to haul out on the lake.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i saw a guy last year that had his shanty put up on a conduit frame 1 foot off the ice for transport when it snowed same style shanty as yours when he got to his spot he would set the thing on the ice looked like too much work but you got to fish with what you got .................i started with one made of 2x4s 3/4in ply wood and canvas weighed 250 lbs at least


----------



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

It's actually not that bad. It's 5 1/2" x 4" and I used thin T-111 so it's fairly light. I can actually lift it into my truck by myself.

I like the conduit frame idea, though.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Man, I got to do it, on MS.com they have been beatin the sled idea for years. A simple conduit sled will get that baby out over the snow like a breeze. Kepp the center of gravity as low as possible though. Go to; michigan-sportsman.com and enter conduit sled into the search box. Not a bad sled ! Mike ps. buy a fish trap pro and tell the buddies to get their own ! you can get the trap link and hook two together. 53 lbs. A breeze anywhere you go .


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a few old sets of ski's if anyone needs any for a project. They're free !Mike


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they sell a very slick plastic sheet for dragging deer. itn would work for a shanty too.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

take the metal slides off of an old snow sled and mount them to the shanty. You want to get it up off the snow....i had the same problem with my homemade shanty....

Then I went and bought a new fold up shappell and burned the man made one. The store bought one is like 10lbs.

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the problem is using runners. To get things up off the snow you need a flat bottomed sled that rides on top instead of cutting into the snow right ? Depending on what type of shanty you have I dont know you would do that unless you had really wide runners or something.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Like the old joke about divorces , Why are divorces so expensive ? Because they are worth it. Applies to the manufactured ice houses. Anything that you save in money will be paid in sweat equity. The deeper the snow the more the sweat in pulling it .

I did not like giving 350- 450 bucks either but most of us have tried to make one and ended up eventually buying a manufactured shanty. Now we are out the money for the homemade one + the cost of the manufactured one.

The deeper the snow the quicker it will convince anybody and the longer the drag the quicker you will be converted. 99% of homemade shantys end up on the bonfire. Kinda like a sacrifice offered to the ice fishing gods for an insight to greater wisdom.


----------



## muggs8 (Nov 29, 2006)

I definitely hear you guys on the store bought style shanty, and I fish trap is definitely in my future.

But this shanty sorta has some sentimental value to it. I originally built it for a 3-D design project in college, and made it a 2-man so I could get my girlfriend out there with me...she loves it now.

I think I'm going to try and use this for at least 2-3 more years or so. I also built a 1-man shack, and that thing is money. 

Thanks for the tips, seems like this conduit thing will be the way to go.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I built one with 1/2" floor on 2x4 frame. Used 1/4" luan for front/door. 2x2 for frame and tarp for the other three sides. It colapses into a flat sled with many bungee's on the front wall for securing equiptment. It weighs in at about 150lbs. It does take two guys to pull it through the deep snow. I'm thinking of conduit rudders for deep snow pulling. 

Can't wait for the ice!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Get the shanty up a foot or so and it will pull ok. On Michigan-Sportsman.com someone built a sled with a thin wood frame and conduit runners. It sets up about a foot, pulls easily thru the snow. Simply set you shanty on top and bungee it down, and go. If you pull it with any powered equipment, pull on the sled, not the shanty. Mike


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm a carpenter and pretty handy and i've tried to build 5 or six of these things and finally gave up and bought a Clam. My one buddy uses my old home made ones alot but I just got sick of the headache that comes with storing them. Cabelas has a kit if you wanna go the cheaper route. 
Question...How many of you guys have seen a tent out there stuck to the ice? thats funny stuff.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

KWILSON512 said:


> I'm a carpenter and pretty handy and i've tried to build 5 or six of these things and finally gave up and bought a Clam. My one buddy uses my old home made ones alot but I just got sick of the headache that comes with storing them. Cabelas has a kit if you wanna go the cheaper route.
> Question...How many of you guys have seen a tent out there stuck to the ice? thats funny stuff.


You said Cabelas has a kit, is it to build a whole shanty or just for the runners? I was there last night looking and must have overlooked it.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

its for everything but the floor
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=ice+shanty+kit&noImage=0


----------

